# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cafe Đất - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Đất nằm trong 1 con hẻm trên đường Tô Hiến Thành, đầu hẻm là trường Thiên Hộ Dương.

Đây là 1 quán trong sêri quán cafê Ngọc Phụng (gồm Đất, AQ, Vô thường, Văn khoa, …). Đất có khung cảnh rất … “đất”, mộc mạc, bình yên, thư thái. Không gian của Đất khá rộng, cafê ngon, giá chỉ khoảng 10.000 VND. St rất thích Đất, nhóm bạn thân của St ở đại học hay vào đây để trò chuyện, tâm sự, giảm stress. Nến bạn đến Đất vào Thứ 5, bạn có thể được tặng 1 tờ báo Sài gòn Tiếp thị.


Địa chỉ : 343/5 (157/T1) - Tô Hiến Thành - F12 - Quận 10 - Tp HCM

Tel: 08 38632832

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Đất_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

bức tường đẹp wa'

----------

